# Polish citizenship



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello!

Has anyone here applied for Polish citizenship based on ancestry? My mother was born in Poland, she is now a Canadian citizen. I was wondering what the process would be for me to apply for citizenship?

Thank you!
Samira


----------



## Sze100 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,

You should try the government website ( in english) https://msw.gov.pl/en


----------



## Aprandecki (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello I'm a Polish American who specializes in Polish citizenship laws and applications. Call me and I'll guide you over the phone for free. Alex 7023764648


----------

